
Breakthrough in cell transformation could revolutionise regenerative medicine - Ultimatt
http://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2016/january/human-cell-transformation.html
======
Ultimatt
For the full paper
[http://www.nature.com/ng/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ng.3487....](http://www.nature.com/ng/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ng.3487.html)

